# Where can I put my money to earn more interest than an ING saver account?



## ozi stocker (8 May 2013)

I have $50,000 in an ING saver account. I deposited it on the 28th of Feb and since then its made $415.

Where can i put my money that will have similar low risk but generating more interest/dividends etc...

Thanks.


----------



## ozi stocker (9 May 2013)

Im guessing I will never have the same level of security as in the bank but what other options do I have that have relatively high security but more returns?


----------



## stewiejp (9 May 2013)

Pretty sure RAMS pays a bit more than ING, there's also term deposits if you want to lock it in - or shares. Bank shares have paid a lot more than bank deposits


----------



## Bill M (9 May 2013)

ozi stocker said:


> I have $50,000 in an ING saver account. I deposited it on the 28th of Feb and since then its made $415.
> 
> Where can i put my money that will have similar low risk but generating more interest/dividends etc...
> 
> Thanks.




5.1% for an online account is the best I have found and that was set up with ME Bank. I believe that offer has expired now but I'm ok until the end of the year (subject to change). As for term deposits, ING Living super are doing 4.9% for a 2 year term or out of super 4.8%. Rabo Bank is offering 5% for 5 years. If anyone out there can find any better in a 100% government Guaranteed account let me know, we are all looking for it.

Anything else is risk on, like shares. Can you handle a 50% crash in the stockmarket overnight? If not then it's probably best to stay in cash accounts, good luck with your search.


----------



## dtraeger (9 May 2013)

Put it in yor homeloan's offset account. Saving 6% interest is the same as earning 6% after tax.


----------



## VSntchr (9 May 2013)

dtraeger said:


> Put it in yor homeloan's offset account. Saving 6% interest is the same as earning 6% after tax.




If he has $50k cash why would you asssume he has a home loan?


----------



## inq (9 May 2013)

dtraeger said:


> Put it in yor homeloan's offset account. Saving 6% interest is the same as earning 6% after tax.




And what poor bugger would be paying 6% on their home loan? Should be looking at at least 5.3% variable, 4.99 or less for fixed...


----------



## ozi stocker (9 May 2013)

Thats right I dont have a home loan...


----------



## dtraeger (9 May 2013)

VSntchr said:


> If he has $50k cash why would you asssume he has a home loan?




What the heck does cash at hand have to do with homeloan status?



inq said:


> And what poor bugger would be paying 6% on their home loan? Should be looking at at least 5.3% variable, 4.99 or less for fixed...




It was just a generic figure. Dont mistake the forest for the trees


----------



## VSntchr (9 May 2013)

dtraeger said:


> What the heck does cash at hand have to do with homeloan status?




I made the educated assumption that if someone was asking what to do with $50k cash because interest rates are too low - that they would not have interest bearing debt.

Unless your confident of earning 9%+ then why would you have that much cash when you have a homeloan charging 5-6%?

And judging by the OP's question, he is not attempting to earn alpha returns...


----------



## So_Cynical (9 May 2013)

ozi stocker said:


> I have $50,000 in an ING saver account. I deposited it on the 28th of Feb and since then its made $415.
> 
> Where can i put my money that will have similar low risk but generating more interest/dividends etc...
> 
> Thanks.




The ANZ Online Investment Account tracks the ASX200 index...has gone up roughly 20% in the last 6 months, more over 9 months. 

http://www.anz.com/personal/investing-super/shares-managed-funds/online-investment-account/

----------------------

On the 21st of May small retail investors will (for the first time) be able to buy into a selection of Aust Govt bonds a few of which pay over 5% PA. 

http://www.asx.com.au/documents/pro..._Statement_Exchange-traded_Treasury_Bonds.pdf

http://www.asx.com.au/documents/products/List_of_AGBs_with_ISINs.pdf


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 May 2013)

dtraeger said:


> What the heck does cash at hand have to do with homeloan status?



No home loan = no home loan offset account therefore putting cash in it is not an option.


----------



## sydboy007 (10 May 2013)

Check out FIIG securities.  There's bonds still offering over 6% yields - including some inflation linked bonds.

You could also look at some of the listed hybrid securities - AYF is an interesting listed fund that invests in a range of hybrids if you want cheap diversity.  It shoudl pay out around the 6.5-7% mark with included franking credits.


----------



## Calliope (10 May 2013)

ozi stocker said:


> I have $50,000 in an ING saver account. I deposited it on the 28th of Feb and since then its made $415.
> 
> Where can i put my money that will have similar low risk but generating more interest/dividends etc...
> 
> Thanks.




Have a look at Heritage Notes (10%) NBSHA, issued by Heritage Bank. At the present price of around $1.07 they will yield about 9.35% and paid quarterly.


----------



## CanOz (10 May 2013)

Calliope said:


> Have a look at Heritage Notes (10%) NBSHA, issued by Heritage Bank. At the present price of around $1.07 they will yield about 9.35% and paid quarterly.
> 
> View attachment 52105




Why is their yield so high??


----------



## Julia (10 May 2013)

CanOz said:


> Why is their yield so high??



+1?


----------



## Calliope (10 May 2013)

CanOz said:


> Why is their yield so high??




When confused I suggest you DYOR.


----------

